# Anthro/feral ratio.



## Bonobosoph (Oct 2, 2014)

Just curious as to what ratio of animal/human traits your fursona has? Or if there are multiple versions? 
Also why did you choose to be mostly human, or mostly wolf, or whatever?

For me, I made mine 100% feral body wise, social structure, temperement, sexuality, things like that. But can talk and is smart and lives in a world of other talking apes. I made her full bonobo because I don't particularly want her to be a weird hybrid thingy, it wouldn't look right to me. Plus, seen as they come in the packaging as 98% anthro anyway it's kinda pointless to anthro them even more.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm a werewolf. I pretty much cover that entire voting spectrum at some point or another. :d Werewolves are best.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 2, 2014)

Werewolves are greedy and confused why can't they just pick a side. :V


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 2, 2014)

Because I want the world V:


----------



## Pantheros (Oct 2, 2014)

hmmm... i dont really understand your pool. all i see is 100% feral and then just a mosh pit of traits and various body parts. 
patchy coloured skin? uhhh, do you mean patchy coloured fur like tigers, lemurs, pandas ect. have?
maybe it's just me, but your list is slightly confusing.
where would a sona like this fit in your pool?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 2, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> hmmm... i dont really understand your pool. all i see is 100% feral and then just a mosh pit of traits and various body parts.
> patchy coloured skin? uhhh, do you mean patchy coloured fur like tigers, lemurs, pandas ect. have?
> maybe it's just me, but your list is slightly confusing.
> where would a sona like this fit in your pool?



The link would probably be in the 4th one. I'm sort of trying to envisage a continuation, with the "patchy skin" being where you get anthros that have the fur colours, but seem to lack fur or have it really short. It's kinda hard to describe the levels of anthroness. 
I nearly when with 0-100% options, should have done that. >_>


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 2, 2014)

Anthro with feral features master race because hoomins are stoopid are fluffy fur is awesome.
And by "dog ankles" i take it you mean digitigrade legs, also known as the best kinda legs :V


----------



## jtrekkie (Oct 2, 2014)

Anthro, heavily furred even though that doesn't quite work. Seems a popular choice so far.


----------



## Ieono (Oct 2, 2014)

I chose mostly feral. My fursona is basically a chimp with a tail, hence the ape/monkey hybrid (excuse me, bonobosoph, haha). But because of the human transformation aspect, he has a human-like face and spends more time as a biped. But he also has chimp feet and proportions as well, although he is taller (6'0") than the chimp average.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 2, 2014)

Ieono said:


> I chose mostly feral. My fursona is basically a chimp with a tail, hence the ape/monkey hybrid (excuse me, bonobosoph, haha). But because of the human transformation aspect, he has a human-like face and spends more time as a biped. But he also has chimp feet and proportions as well, although he is taller (6'0") than the chimp average.


I have noticed within the primate "sub genre", transformations seem to be a recurring thing.


----------



## Pantheros (Oct 2, 2014)

Bonobosoph said:


> The link would probably be in the 4th one.


from the top or from the botton? XP 
The link is not my sona, but it would deffinetly go in the same pool spot.  
Btw the pic is in fact my favorite suit/sona  X3


Oh yeah, to answer your secondary question, i chose 100% tiger because i'm not really a fan of hybrids. Even know i love nearly all big cats equally, i'm pretty sure i'll be sticking with tiger. 
And i'm also only sticking to one sona. Otherwise it just becomes confusing and all over the place. And i already have my hands full as it is developing a backstory and many other details for my one and only sona.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm only feral when I'm angry. Other than that, more anthro.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Oct 2, 2014)

100% feral dragon, yo. I went with that because I never could get into the whole anthro thing (gasp, I know). I have tried to make my sona as an anthro, but it just doesn't feel right for me. That does not mean I won't experiment with his design every now and then, but the feral traits stay.


----------



## Kalmor (Oct 2, 2014)

Sapient feral dragon with optional anthro form.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 2, 2014)

My pig fursona is Anthro, but my main fursona is mostly feral with human traits.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 2, 2014)

Pantheros said:


> from the top or from the botton? XP
> The link is not my sona, but it would deffinetly go in the same pool spot.
> Btw the pic is in fact my favorite suit/sona  X3
> 
> ...


Top.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Oct 2, 2014)

Shark/wolf/raptor hybrid, obviously.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Oct 3, 2014)

My Fursona leans more towards human-like. He has hands with opposable thumbs and tends to walk on his toes so he's partially digitigrade. I chose human-like because...well....I always liked when Manga and Anime like Dragon Ball and DBZ had those Anthro people normally living amongst them. So I guess he looks the way he does due to my art style. ^,^;


----------



## HereKittyKitty (Oct 8, 2014)

I lean more anthro mostly, though I like the idea of having a character or 'sona that can shift through the spectrum depending on mood and situation. 
I'll probably almost never go full feral, mostly because I like having opposable thumbs. Thumbs are super useful.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 8, 2014)

I don't have a fursona, you friggin weird furries.

I can't stand feral, I can't stand catgirls, do not care whether legs are plantigrade or digitigrade, but no animal wangs shall be tolerated. Does this give you a rough idea where I am?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 8, 2014)

Haha point taken. 
I don't normally like feral for that matter! They tend to be kinda _weird_. But then again mine's a feral, but that's only because I can get away with it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 8, 2014)

Also, I keep reading the thread title as 'anthro fellatio'. 

Anyway, the torso and pelvis are the most important areas on a furry that have to stay very human. Furries are humans with animal peripheries, really, aren't they?


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 8, 2014)

I suppose you're right, really. I guess when the furry is too furry it can seem a bit creepy if it's used for yiffs. I came across some feral weirdness of dogs on mainsite recently and I was traumatsied.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 8, 2014)

I wouldn't care at all if people just had their ferals and wouldn't flood the fandom with feral porn.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 8, 2014)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I wouldn't care at all if people just had their ferals and wouldn't flood the fandom with feral porn.



I wish that too. It associates the rest of us with bestiality, when normal yiff is a completely different kettle of fish to that stuff. 

Still, I suppose they're free to express themselves provided their content is not derived from or an endorsement of animal abuse.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 8, 2014)

Yeah let me write my dotpota fanfics in peace GAWD. :V


----------



## shteev (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm not sure how I feel about digitigrade legs. I love them, but at the same time, how would shoes/footwear work?

Gotta have footwear to match your outfit, no ifs, ands, or buts.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Oct 8, 2014)

I picked the 3rd option because I wasn't really sure. Being a fantasy creature sort of breaks the rules a bit, seeing as how dragons can polymorph and can be as intelligent as any human.




shteev said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about digitigrade legs. I love them, but at the same time, how would shoes/footwear work?
> 
> Gotta have footwear to match your outfit, no ifs, ands, or buts.



I think that this was addressed in another recent thread. Paw pads are already suitable natural "shoes". 
My claws are more sexy that stilettos anyway.


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Oct 8, 2014)

derp double posted.


----------



## BRN (Oct 8, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> I can't stand feral, I can't stand catgirls, do not care whether legs are plantigrade or digitigrade, but no animal wangs shall be tolerated. Does this give you a rough idea where I am?



Can't stand anthro, catgirls are the only humans, legs MUST be digitigrade, and only animal wangs are tolerated. Does this etc.


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 8, 2014)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> I think that this was addressed in another recent thread. Paw pads are already suitable natural "shoes".
> My claws are more sexy that stilettos anyway.



Digitigrade legs with no footwear is the way to go, all other alternatives are blasphemy, paw pad master race, especially seeing as us carnivores would have a laugh moving silenty and spooking everyone else.


----------



## Bonobosoph (Oct 8, 2014)

Paw pads, psshh. You can't hold things with paw feet.


----------



## shteev (Oct 8, 2014)

Harbinger said:


> Digitigrade legs with no footwear is the way to go, all other alternatives are blasphemy, paw pad master race, especially seeing as us carnivores would have a laugh moving silenty and spooking everyone else.



Protective wear? Steel-toed boots? Rain boots? How will we keep mud and things out of our houses? 

Still doesn't solve the other problem: outfits. I suppose it wouldn't look terrible to not have footwear, as we usually don't cover our upper extremities (hands), but I feel like in formal occasions it'd be more appropriate to have some sort of color-matching article there - perhaps socks that leave the pawpads exposed? 



Fallowfox said:


> I don't have a fursona, you friggin weird furries.
> 
> I can't stand feral, I can't stand catgirls, do not care whether legs are plantigrade or digitigrade, but no animal wangs shall be tolerated. Does this give you a rough idea where I am?



Awh, a shame about the animal wangs. I don't see what's (k)not to like.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Oct 8, 2014)

Oh no please don't tell me this is going to be another debate thread...

Anyways, Mine if any form I choose. I like feral form and don't use it for yiff. I often find myself drawing four-legged toony animals all the time. I've been drawing animals longer than I have humanlike creatures so I like how my art looks more in that sense. She's typically in anthro though, but really depending on how I want to draw it can go either way.

I like to draw 'half anthro' which kind of looks like a feral on two legs so basically 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/13512777/ So I occasionally draw in that style

What I can't stand though is when the feet are drawn as human feet, they should be paws! I prefer digitigrade but if it is plantigrade I still want it to look like paws. I also prefer pawpads on the hands as well. Hm...there's probably other animal traits I'm a stickler for but I can't think of more.

...uh, as far as yiffy stuff goes I'm okay with not-human genitals on anthros (except horses, forget that!)...and also plated/spiked dragon penises. Yeah sorry I'm weird.

I never draw my 'sona as human/neko because that's just basically me x3 She's just cooler as a wolf anyways.


----------



## Nataku (Oct 9, 2014)

My sonas freely shift between fully 'feral' forms where they walk on all fours, and anthro versions where they walk digitigrade and possess more human-hand like finger positioning. They maintain the same intelligence level and ability to communicate throughout, but they find the 'feral' form much faster for locomotion, whereas the anthro form is more useful for tool manipulation and technology use. So where would that put them on this scale?


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2014)

The graph resembles an average of a bell curve and a boltzmann curve with respect to increasing humanity.


----------



## Maelstrom Eyre (Oct 11, 2014)

I prefer the look of digi legs with pawpads - no shoes - although there are some creators on Second Life that made really nice digi-boots, complete with "feet" that resembled paws.

Most of my characters are anthro, not overly cartoonish - most wear clothing appropriate to their culture or setting, they retain a lot of their animal traits and abilities (sense of smell, hearing) while still being able to speak.

Their "hands" are a cross between paws (they have paw pads and claws) but shaped more like a humans. 

And with thumbs.  Must have thumbs. 

The more flat-faced human-like furries kind of creep me out.  Or furries that are basically just humans, but with small or basic add-ons like animal ears or tails.


----------



## Phyllostachys (Oct 11, 2014)

I like to give my anthro dog characters more animal-like appearances such as digitigrade legs, paws, and paw-like hands.

I also like to give them physiology somewhat more similar to real dogs than humans, such as being unable to metabolize sulfur compounds in vegetables belonging to genus _Allium_ as well as humans can do, though admittedly such traits are not really noticeable in my doodles, making them more of an Informed Attribute trope.


----------



## Pantheros (Oct 11, 2014)

i'm really torn between digitegrade and plantigrade legs! I like digitegrade more than plantigrade on most other characters but for my own guy? i just can't seem to decide.
plantigrade with army boots would look more official, intimidating and have more expressive and easier movements when in suit.
whilst digitegrade (possibly with some wraps above the pawpads) would look cooler and more interesting but constricting if i want to do poses or run in suit.

i just uppin can't decide.....
(i'm going for an intimidating modern pirate,lone wolf, traitor dude. as you can see i'm still working out the details XP)
Any suggestions guys?


----------

